# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Hàng nghìn quả bóng tuyết bí ẩn tại bờ hồ Michigan - Du lịch Mỹ

## hangnt

*Bờ hồ Michigan mang một vẻ đẹp kì lạ khi có sự xuất hiện của hàng ngàn quả bóng tuyết trông như một chuỗi ngọc trai khổng lồ trải dài dọc theo triền hồ.*



Michigan là một trong năm hồ lớn nhất của Bắc Mỹ và là hồ duy nhất trong Ngũ Đại Hồ nằm hoàn toàn trong lãnh thổ của Hoa Kỳ.
Tản bộ dọc theo bờ hồ Michigan, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn quang cảnh ngoạn mục nhất, đó là hàng trăm, hàng nghìn và thậm chí là hàng triệu quả bóng nước hình cầu sắp xếp thành từng hàng, kề sát bên nhau và đôi khi liên kết lại tạo thành một khối lớn rắn chắc, trải dài dọc theo triền hồ mà dường như không có điểm kết thúc.

Những quả bóng tuyết xuất hiện hàng loạt nằm kế bên nhau và kéo dài dọc bờ hồ Michigan của Bắc Mỹ. Nếu đó là mùa đông, thì đó hẳn là những quả bóng tuyết do con người tạo ra để chơi đùa, nhưng tất cả những quả bóng tuyết tập trung trên bờ hồ này là sản phẩm của tự nhiên.

Hiện tượng này xảy ra là do sự kết hợp của gió, nước, tuyết và sự thay đổi nhiệt độ dưới tầng băng. Những quả bóng tuyết này nhìn từ xa trong giống như những viên ngọc trai khổng lồ.



Những quả bóng tuyết tại bờ hồ Michigan.





Một số quả bóng tuyết có kích thước nhỏ vẫn còn ngâm mình trong nước chưa bị những sóng và gió đẩy vào bờ hồ.

----------


## h20love

thật là đẹp.đúng là bí ẩn thật

----------


## lovetravel

hay thật đấy, nước ở đây chắc lạnh lắm nhỉ

----------


## songthan

hô hay thiệt
Sao mà tự nhiên khéo nặn thế nhỉ

----------

